# AC unit won't stay running



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

the fan and compressor come off the same contactor...first off.the cap has to be good either or couldn't run if it was shot.sounds like HI or LO pressure safty.restart the unit and grab the liquid line if it is super hot the condenser is dirty and blocked up.if it is LO pressure lack of Freon then the leak crap kicks in...had it had a refill every year or top off in past years...try that LL feel test first.whatever a good hosing from inside out with some light acid applied on a dry coil couldn't hurt...get back with what's up...


----------



## swampdoggy (Jun 18, 2013)

biggles said:


> the fan and compressor come off the same contactor...first off.the cap has to be good either or couldn't run if it was shot.sounds like HI or LO pressure safty.restart the unit and grab the liquid line if it is super hot the condenser is dirty and blocked up.if it is LO pressure lack of Freon then the leak crap kicks in...had it had a refill every year or top off in past years...try that LL feel test first.whatever a good hosing from inside out with some light acid applied on a dry coil couldn't hurt...get back with what's up...


I'll give the feel test a try. Another forum suggested it is most likely a safety switch somewhere, but the more I can find out myself first the better.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

if the condenser is not dirty you most likely are low on refrigerant .....


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I'll put my money on a float switch.


----------

